# South Florida Crew parties to welcome my grandson.......



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

First of all, ALEX, add the pictures as I don't have any and think you do.

Had a great time on Saturday from what I remember.
We got together to celebrate the birth of my grandson.

Menu:
Food:
Cuban congri with Ropa Vieja - compliments of Nelson (Nely)
Cuban guava and meat pasteles - compliments of Nelson also

Booze:
A chilled massive bottle of Gran Patron - compliments of Ron (Ron1YY)
Other bottles donated by others such as rum by Andrew (ATLHARP), Port by my dad, a chipped in bottle of Don Julio after we had killed the Patron.

Smokes:
Yours truly broke out the full box of Cohiba Reserva that had been sitting in my humi for far too long. After all was said and done, so was the full box gone (I am a poet and didn't even know it - ha! there I go again).

Attendees:
Andrew (ATLHARP)
Al (Harryculo)
Mike (Made in Dade)
Ron (Ron1YY)
Alex (Snkbyt)
Nelson (Nely)
Dad
Son
Al's son
in addition, a couple of the old LJ's regulars.

Bill (Madurofan) - almost made it

Additional activities:
Our usual cigar at the chest tossing events.

Had a blast!
Don't remember the end too much but do seem to recall having a great time.
Glad dad was able to drive me home.
Would not have ever dreamed of attemtping it on my own.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Very cool, Carlos. Congrats again.

Are you still coming through here next month? We can extend the celebration


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

You guys can definately party hard.

Gotta go easy on gramps now........:r

Nice menu and great line up of attendees. OK Alex......Pics tell all...Give them up !! :ss


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

croatan said:


> Very cool, Carlos. Congrats again.
> 
> Are you still coming through here next month? We can extend the celebration


Sure am.
Week of 7/9.
Lets plan on it for sure.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Crap!
As long as I have been around you would think I would have posted this in the right area.
Mods, please move to "Herf".
Thanks.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

once again another great time had w/the So FL Crew............here are a few pics of those that attended.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

add more pics


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

just a few more


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Great stuff you guys!


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks like you guys had a great time. Congrats again on the new addition to the family Carlos.:tu:bl It was nice talking to you earlier in the week, I had a feeling you guys were gonna have a blast after that. 

CBF:w


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Looks like an awesome time, and I can't think of a better reason to celebrate, Carlos! :bl


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

that sure looks like a nice herf you fellas had!


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Congrats Carlos. Looks like a great time.

Someone quit feeding Ron.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Sounds like a great time....at least over the phone it did!! You forgot to mention drunk-dialing 4 times and leaving very threatening messages!!


----------



## gefell (Jun 6, 2007)

Congrats, looks like you guys had fun !


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Sounds like a great time....at least over the phone it did!! You forgot to mention drunk-dialing 4 times and leaving very threatening messages!!


Was it four times?
Holy Chit!
I thought I called you once.
Swear I don't even remember what I said.
I guess I sounded like I had one or two drinks?:r
BTW, got your message also.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Yes, 

It was fun time had by all. We ate, we drank, we watched Steel Magnolias and yes...........then we cried. No really it was a fun time and I want to thank my boss over at 3 J's for letting us have the run of the place for the event. There are a few things that I learned at the event:

1. Hair algae is not good in a salt water aquarium.
2. Carlos tore down drunk is as bad as Ron tore down drunk. Feats of strength anyone?
3. We do need another smoke eater in the shop.
4. I still love the cigar business even when I am not sober.
5. Cohiba Reservas taste even better when you are smoking them back to back.
6. Carlos gets mad when you root for the Red Sox, even though he worships them secretly.
7. Snybyt will go to just about any lengths to herf.
8. If Nelson is coming to the herf......DON"T bring food. 
9. You can never have too much Rum around a bunch of Cubans.
10. I am gonna miss not herfing with these guys.

C'est la vie!

ATL


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Now a little birdy told me that there may have been a photo of Alex actually smiling?? Is this true?? Where is the proof??


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Great way to welcome the new grandson. Sounds like it was a great time.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Glad you started the thread Carlos and Alex for posting the pics, cause I think this was one of our best herfs.

Thanks Nely for the food. :dr
Ron for the Gran Patron. :al
and Carlos for the smokes. :ss

Good times with some good music.

I guess it's a habit when we herf and get hammered, we end up prank calling someone. Sorry Patrick (your day is coming)

P.S. Alex did smile and we all saw it, I think he saved it on his camera, yet good luck trying to get him to post it.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Now a little birdy told me that there may have been a photo of Alex actually smiling?? Is this true?? Where is the proof??


Michelle, I don't think Alex nows how to smile


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Nice list, Andrew.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Made in Dade said:


> Glad you started the thread Carlos and Alex for posting the pics, cause I think this was one of our best herfs.
> 
> Thanks Nely for the food. :dr
> Ron for the Gran Patron. :al
> ...


the pic in question was NOT taken w/my camera


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> the pic in question was NOT taken w/my camera


OK, come clean.....who took it?


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Now a little birdy told me that there may have been a photo of Alex actually smiling?? Is this true?? Where is the proof??


I know firsthand that herfin' with these guys will make anyone smile  ...even Alex!!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> I know firsthand that herfin' with these guys will make anyone smile  ...even Alex!!


but you have to be fast with a camera to catch it..................:r


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

very cool, congrats on the grandbaby


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Congrats Carlos, I hope mother and child are doing well. :bl

Let us know which days you will be here and we will make it another great party. :cb


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

BeagleOne said:


> Congrats Carlos, I hope mother and child are doing well. :bl
> 
> Let us know which days you will be here and we will make it another great party. :cb


Getting ready to post soon.
Mentioned it to James.
Will be there week of 7/9.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Getting ready to post soon.
> Mentioned it to James.
> Will be there week of 7/9.


hey Carlos..........where is your proof (pic) of the alleged smile caught on film


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> hey Carlos..........where is your proof (pic) of the alleged smile caught on film


I believe Alex, you were the only one with a camera, fess up you have the pic. :tu


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Made in Dade said:


> I believe Alex, you were the only one with a camera, fess up you have the pic. :tu


nope not me.................ask Nelson


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> nope not me.................ask Nelson


still NO proof...................Carlos you're slipping


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> still NO proof...................Carlos you're slipping


Nelson promised me the photos last night.
Bum forgot.
Need to call him back and haunt him.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Nelson promised me the photos last night.
> Bum forgot.
> Need to call him back and haunt him.


sure................maybe that pic doesn't exsist.........:r


----------

